
Ask HN: Is it possible to delete HN comments or profile? - austenallred
I&#x27;m not thrilled with the idea of not having any power over something connected so directly to my name being undelete-able forever. Not that I&#x27;ve written anything I&#x27;m ashamed about, but as a principle.<p>What are the options for deleting old comments or an account altogether?
======
sp332
This site has an API which is used by several unaffiliated projects, some of
which will probably have copies of your old comments even if they get deleted
from the main site. Probably the best you can do is click the Contact link at
the bottom of this page hn@ycombinator.com and ask.

------
angersock
You probably should've thought about that before using your name online--HN is
nice in that you don't _have_ to link your persona(s) here with anywhere else.

EDIT:

Somewhat more helpfully...look, it'd be really annoying to see swiss-cheese
holes appear in the post history of the site as users decided to
delete/undelete/redelete their comments. It would significantly decrease the
archival utility of this forum.

------
bluerail
There are many Austen's in this world.. If you ever felt like you want to
quit, remove all your info from your profile.. HN doesn't even asks for an
email address, so it's pretty easy to get disconnected IMO.

------
brudgers
I believe that it is often possible to work with YC on the issue. Try emailing
using the contact link at the bottom of most HN pages.

